# IH 574 hydraulics quit



## tysmtr (Oct 17, 2016)

Trying to help a friend.
His hydraulics completely quit and Im looking for info to troubleshoot this for him.
Obviously check fluid and filter.
After that what would anyone recommend?
I don't think it is filter, but will check that first...


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I would put a T and a 4000 psi gauge after pump. Might be a relief valve stuck open. If no pressure disconnect line and put in a 5galon bucket to check for flow. Good luck


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

Make sure the pump is turning, maybe a coupling failure, then keep going with the pressure testing , following the lines/hoses.


----------



## northernman (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes check filter first , and remember there is a charge pump in trans that fills rear section where hyd pump sucks from though filter this is easy to check when you replace main filter check and mark trans dip stick run tractor for 3 mins at 1500rpm and then recheck level the oil level should have dropped a little as the the dip stick goes into the section of trans where the charge pump sits. ps when replacing filter if you have problems bleeding hyds I will let you know how to bleed.


----------

